# Identiti Rebate Jump



## Brizn (Mar 31, 2006)

Anyone know about 26" tire clearance for this fork? Lookin to jam a 2.4 up in one.. wondering if it will work.. or if I'll have to get a different fork..


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I don't think it would be a problem. (also depends on what company's "2.4" as some are different). I'm running mine with 24's, but I've seen them stuffed with several different tires.


----------



## Brizn (Mar 31, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> I don't think it would be a problem. (also depends on what company's "2.4" as some are different). I'm running mine with 24's, but I've seen them stuffed with several different tires.


Very glad to get this feedback, thx! My sense is that Maxxis tires are usually fairly accurate per sizing. I'm building a rigid geary for AM purposes.. and haven't been able to put my hands on just the right fork.. so I've opted for this until I maybe get something custom made.

BikeSatori, in my fork research, i've come across a number of your posts.. but can't remember what bike(s) you're running.. Remind me what your set-up is...? I'll probably have a few more Qs for ya


----------



## Brizn (Mar 31, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> I don't think it would be a problem. (also depends on what company's "2.4" as some are different). I'm running mine with 24's, but I've seen them stuffed with several different tires.


Yo man.. hey, exactly which 26 x 2.4 are you running?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Well, hey Brizn, sorry to inform, but maybe you misread my post, or I just wasn't specific enough... I'm running mine with 24's, as in 24 inch wheel diameter, not 2.4" tire width with the decimal! Also using a Schwalbe TableTop 2.25 at the moment, and with plenty of room to spare, even if it were a 26" wheel....
I have my Identiti Rebate on a Union Street Bicycles "Molly Maguire", which is a 24" specific frame. 
But, for an example, there are pics floating around the net of a freshly built Union Street Working Class Hero, which is their 26" specific frame, and has a Rebate Park on it and Kenda Kiniption 2.3's in it, with plenty of space. I have seen several other tires used in this fork as well, that is why I was telling you shouldn't have a problem, given that tire rating is accurate and you don't need incredible mud clearance or something. (like if you use a 2.5 kenda knobby, you may have limited space as their tires are known to be much larger than other companies of the same size, but yes, I've heard maxxis to be accurate as well...)

So, sorry for the rather vague info, but I hope that may help you out a bit... 



also, just curious, what criteria were you looking for in a rigid fork that you couldn't quite find? The Rebates have a rather low A-C height to give these street/dj bikes a nice steep, quick head angle, which may not be desired on some other types of riding. Did you look at any other more XC type rigids? Did you happen to see the Origin-8 Black Ops?


----------



## Brizn (Mar 31, 2006)

uh, yea.. um- oops: misread ya. 

I did find the Working Class Hero over on RM, thanks. That helps.

My criteria are really, really specific.. I wanted something at around 440mm AC, black, disc only, and at or under 3 lbs. Initially, I wanted unicrown only.. then I got turned on to the On One Superlight- for it's weight, 5 pc construction and beef-factor. Then i realized that it was gonna be forever before I'd be able to score one. The Trailblade2 is too heavy. The Vicious and Kelly forks looked a little narrow in the legs for my taste (I ride hard over technical)... 

In all my e-research, not once did I come across the Origin-8.. time to look it up. Actually, I thought that was like a QBP house brand or something.. so I kinda just skimmed past. Good fork?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Brizn said:


> uh, yea.. um- oops: misread ya.
> 
> I did find the Working Class Hero over on RM, thanks. That helps.
> 
> ...


yeah, Origin8 seems to be a rather cheapie fork, could be the house brand, but it's 435 a-c, black, and disc only... forgot what weight was. and I thought that for $99 it wouldn't be bad if it was your temp. while you were searching for a custom. Check out GMDesigns, that guy made a badjazz custom cnc'ed fork!!! so beautiful! I may contact him about some custom work in the future.  and Dobermann is dropping a new rigid very soon too. I honestly dislike the 5pc ones. I had a planet X Knifen lite on my trials bike a few years ago and it wasn't that impressive IMO... served its' purpose though.
Maybe an Indy Fab for you? I don't know much about them though.


----------



## Brizn (Mar 31, 2006)

I initially hated the segmented forks, too (On One, Knifen).. based solely on the way they looked. I definitely prefer the unicrown look. The IF forks also look puny to me; narrow at the dropout. I also prefer the look of a straight leg (w/ dropout welded on).. as opposed to the Vicious, Kelly, (or Odyssey Director) type forks that rake out directly from the crown w/ dropouts directly under the legs. 

Got a link for GMDesigns? A friend has a custom Black Sheep fork that i REALLY liked.. so if/when it comes to custom.. I may go with them. 250 for steel.


----------



## Brizn (Mar 31, 2006)

Turns out that 2.4s do fit in the Rebate.. but rub the fork under side load. So I'll probably be selling it off and getting a custom afterall.. Anyone wanna buy it?


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

Brizn said:


> Turns out that 2.4s do fit in the Rebate.. but rub the fork under side load. So I'll probably be selling it off and getting a custom afterall.. Anyone wanna buy it?


why not just run some narrower tires


----------



## Brizn (Mar 31, 2006)

atomrcrkhsbiker said:


> why not just run some narrower tires


bc I'm a big dude that rides aggressive over very technical terrain and narrower tires just don't cut it. I'm goin for the Trailblade.


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

2.3 kenda small block 8's would be perfect for that, why not give them a try?


----------



## Brizn (Mar 31, 2006)

Again, 2.3 is not big enough for my taste and style of riding. Also, the sb8 is totally NOT the type of tire I prefer to run. I like big fat wide tires with deep tread.


----------



## Brizn (Mar 31, 2006)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=3582085#post3582085


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

to each his own...


----------



## 501 (Jan 27, 2007)

i have a 2.4 hollyroller in mine plenty of clearance. this is with the 14/20 fork


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

501 said:


> i have a 2.4 hollyroller in mine plenty of clearance. this is with the 14/20 fork


same fork I have, probably stiffer under side-load w/ the 20mm thru-axle, compared to the bolt on 3/8" or 10mm.


----------

